# More water movement for shrimp tank?



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

I am currently trying to setup a 10gal shrimp/snail tank. My tank came with a aqueon quiet flow 10. I feel like this isnt moving much water around the tank, possibly because on my 50gal i have a quiet flow 75 and i was using this qf10 on a 2.5gal tank. Now that its where its supposed to be, i dont like it.

But ive read shrimp dont like a lot of water agitation anyway, so my question is, should i stick with the 10? Upgrade to a 20? Or simply add a small airstone in the opposite corner? For the most part i want a HOB because they seem cheaper and inalready have the tank mostly setup.. But i have read that baby shrimp do better with an airstone? Its not my sole purpose to breed shrimp but if it happens id like to keep em alive.


Thanks for any replies.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

They would do even better if you got a sponge filter for them.

Sponge filters provide a grazing area for shrimp and add aeration to the aquarium. They also offer a large surface area in which bacteria grow on. They are effective at biological filtration which is very important in keeping and breeding shrimp.

Maybe look into getting any of the following sponge filters: ATI Sponge Filter, SeaPora Sponge Filter, or a Dual Sponge Filter. Sponge filters are very easy to implement into your tank and maintain. You just have to get it a good squeeze whenever it gets clogged (which is rare).

Also, 10 gallons is a good size to keep and breed shrimp, so an upgrade in size is not necessary. Just a simple purchase of a sponge filter will do.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

I was talking about filters no really tank size...

And if i added a sponge filter wouldnt that DECREASE the flow even more? Its currently wrapped with pantyhose... 

I did look at sponge filters and might get one, but i would think i would def have to upgrade to a "20"gal series filter... ?


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

Sponge filters are run with an air line from an air pump. They are independent of your existing HOB filter. I think your little filter is just fine, shrimp don't produce a very heavy bioload and if you add a sponge filter you would have more than enough bio filtration.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Ah! So sponge filter and pre-filter sponges are different? 

::goes and searches::


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes they are different. Feel free to Google the sponge filter names I put in my previous post.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Sponge filters are cheap, too. Just pick up a couple double sponge filters from eBay. You can often get a four-pack for under $10 - shipped.

And if you ever decide to upgrade your HOB, consider going with an Aquaclear 30 or 50, as they'll give you the most room for filter media adjustments.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> Sponge filters are cheap, too. Just pick up a couple double sponge filters from eBay. You can often get a four-pack for under $10 - shipped.
> 
> And if you ever decide to upgrade your HOB, consider going with an Aquaclear 30 or 50, as they'll give you the most room for filter media adjustments.


This guy... 

You sir need to come in app form where i can just ask you my questions, and you toss out these nuggets of knowledge

Me: :help:  
SWS: :iamwithst:icon_rollroud:


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> This guy...
> 
> You sir need to come in app form where i can just ask you my questions, and you toss out these nuggets of knowledge
> 
> ...


LOL This is tooooo accurate of me, as well. 

But yes, get a sponge filter powered by an air pump. Have it on the opposite side of where your filter is so you know that there's filtration throughout all lengths of the tank. If I were you, I'd upgrade the filter to a canister or something. You can never have too much filtration on a shrimp tank. My 20L has 2 double-head sponge filters, 1 big hydro sponge filter, an Aquaclear filter, and a 250GPH (supposedly) canister filter. 

Also, I'd suggest getting some kind of Stainless steel filter guard. Han (H4N) sells them over here on TPT, go check him out.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

I wanted to use a HOB so I can throw a couple plants back there


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

mjbn said:


> LOL This is tooooo accurate of me, as well.
> 
> But yes, get a sponge filter powered by an air pump. Have it on the opposite side of where your filter is so you know that there's filtration throughout all lengths of the tank. If I were you, I'd upgrade the filter to a canister or something. You can never have too much filtration on a shrimp tank. My 20L has 2 double-head sponge filters, 1 big hydro sponge filter, an Aquaclear filter, and a 250GPH (supposedly) canister filter.
> 
> Also, I'd suggest getting some kind of Stainless steel filter guard. Han (H4N) sells them over here on TPT, go check him out.


A canister would be completely overkill on this tank. It's most likely a red cherry shrimp tank. He is inexperienced in what a sponge filter is, I don't think suggesting a canister upgrade is the right thing to do here.

I would run your hob and sponge and you'll be completely fine.


Sent from my IPad using magic


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

It will be a RCS tank, thanks for the further input! 

Ordering the sponge filters tomorrow!


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Very true, Puddles. I was just going off the thought that he will learn the basics of shrimp keeping and the hobby. But since he wants to do a planted HOB, then go for it Tank

But we all start with the typical RCS (or most do). Given the nature of shrimp keeping, give it a couple months and down the road, it's almost confirmed he'll want another tank, different shrimp to try out, and my general idea is it's never bad to over-prepare so you always have more options in the future.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Suggesting different kinds of filtration is never the wrong thing to do when someone asks about upgrading. There are canisters on the market for all sizes of tanks. And if you can meter flow, it's definitely not overkill.

For example: I run an Eheim 2213 on a 10gal tank with Cherry Shrimp. Couldn't be a more perfect environment for them. It could be just as great a tank with a single sponge filter or a cheap HOB, though.



PuddlesAqua said:


> A canister would be completely overkill on this tank. It's most likely a red cherry shrimp tank. He is inexperienced in what a sponge filter is, I don't think suggesting a canister upgrade is the right thing to do here.
> 
> I would run your hob and sponge and you'll be completely fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

bubble walls do a lot for your shrimp as well as give them more circulation.


----------

